# My special pony Pow Wow



## SweetOpal (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a special horse in my life, his name is Pony Vista's Pow Wow (Modern Pleasure Gelding), sometimes called Powder, Powder Puff, Marshmellow, Marshy, Pow man...you name it he has just about every nick name...he is my pride and joy....

Well today Karen Shaw the Amateur Chair called to let me know that I am the

[SIZE=36pt]2008 Supreme Amateur [/SIZE]for the Shetland Division










and Pow Wow is the horse that helped me accomplish it!!! Here he is working his majic for me!!!!






This was his first year of driving, he was just a 3 year old, I broke him to drive on my own.






Thank you for letting me brag! I couldn't be more proud of us!


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 13, 2008)

A small brag!!! Shoot, you deserve to brag about that one! [SIZE=36pt]*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! *[/SIZE] You and Pow Wow worked SO hard this year!!!

Congrats!!!!!

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations to you both !!





I've always thought he was pretty neat


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Dec 14, 2008)

Jennifer -

Congratulations!!! We seem to remember when those photos you posted were taken. It was a pleasure and privledge to announce those great placings throughout the year. Hope to see you both at Oregon Gold in April 2009.

Congrats again














Mark & Sharn


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2008)

Way to go, Jennifer and Pow Wow!!! Big Congratulations!!!


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrat! Beautiful boy you have there!


----------



## alphahorses (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations on a well-deserved award. He really is a "WOW"!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations Jennifer! That's an accomplishment!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations Jennifer to both of you. WELL deserved. I can't believe how more and more beautiful he gets. Enjoy your success, you've earned those bragging rights,!!!!!! TJ


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 14, 2008)

YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!


----------



## Keri (Dec 14, 2008)

Woohoo!!! Congrats!!! That is so awesome!!! Keep up all the hard work!!!


----------



## crponies (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## Steph (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations Jennifer! That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations. What a great team you look wonderful together.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations on an awesome accomplishment.


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations!! That is pretty awesome!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations, Jennifer and Pow-Wow! That is quite an accomplishment! You deserve to be especially proud for breaking him yourself!


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! It truly is a great Christmas gift!!! Mark and Sharron, I won't be coming to Oregon this year as it is the same time as a local show here and they have been gracious enough to give me my pony class's FINALLY so I will have to stay and support them, but I will be up there for the show in Moses Lake, Wa and then the 2 new Howard Shows...


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Dec 15, 2008)

Jennifer - Sorry you won't be at Oregon Gold this year, it's going to be a great show - we hired some wonderful judges. We will look forward to seeing you at Moses Lake. Neither of us will be at the first of Kathjy Howard's new shows - it is the same weekend as Janet Hughes show in Colfax, Wa and we are already committed to do that one. The first one is also the same weekend as the AMHA show in Reno. We did give Kathy and Marvin a bid for the second show in July, but we haven't heard back from them as of yet. Congrats again and we look forward to seeing you this year.

Mark


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats, that's wonderful!



:yeah


----------



## minih (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations!




He is just beautiful!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 17, 2008)

Jennifer,

Congratulations! He really is a beauty and you present him very, very well.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations Jennifer .......very nice pony and you do a terrific job in presenting him as well


----------



## hairicane (Dec 17, 2008)

What a beautiful guy!!! Big congrats on your awesome accomplishments. What a team u 2 are.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 10, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Really nice horse.... Congratulations....[/SIZE]_


----------



## minih (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow that is awesome!!! Congratulations!!!!!!





*Chasta accidentally posted under my name while home. I didn't post twice.


----------

